# Decals Dekor Drössiger



## Matttheviking (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe einen gebrauchten MT 10.0 Rahmen bekommen.
Dieser war durch den Vorbesitzer Customized. Ich möchte das Design nicht beibehalten. Bekomme ich irgendwo die Drössiger-"Aufkleber"?

P.S. Fertigstellung des Bikes im Februar, Bilder werden in der Gallerie geposted.


Dankeschön


----------



## hollowtech2 (6. Januar 2011)

Hast PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daelim15 (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo bin neu hier.

Und zwar hab ich das Forum gefunden weil ich auch nach Aufkleber gesucht habe.



Dürfte ich auch erfahren wie ich die Drössiger aufkleber kriegen kann?

Grüße

Rainer


----------



## hollowtech2 (2. Februar 2011)

Auch du hast PM


----------



## onkel-benz (11. Oktober 2011)

hallo, ich haben einen drössiger rahmen bekommen und wollte ihn wieder in originalzustand aufbearbeiten und neu pulverbeschichten lassen. allerdings benötige ich vor der pulverbeschichtung neue drössiger aufkleber. könnten sie mir eventuell auch mitteilen, woher ich diese aufkleber beziehen kann?

vielen lieben dank.

gruß


----------



## Bick (11. Oktober 2011)

Originale Dekore wird schwierig - aber es gibt da was zum Nachrüsten, so weit ich weiß


----------



## hollowtech2 (11. Oktober 2011)

Weil sich die Fragen häufen, hier eine offizielle Erklärung zu diesem Thema:


Es ist so, daß wir unsere Rahmendekore nicht mehr einzeln herausgeben. Der Grund dafür
  ist, daß wir auf ein einheitliches Erscheinungsbild unserer Rahmen / Bikes großen
  Wert legen. Dazu ist es unumgänglich, daß die Dekore auch an die richtige Stelle
  am Rahmen platziert werden. Dies machen wir mit entsprechenden Schablonen, an-
  gepaßt an die jeweilige Rahmengröße, damit auch wirklich jedes Rahmendekor korrekt
  "sitzt".

  In der Vergangenheit sah man Rahmen, die z.B. das Dekor vom Sattelrohr am Unterrohr trugen, etc. 

  Um solche "Stilblüten" zu vermeiden, haben wir uns entschieden, die Werksdekore
  nur noch ausschließlich hier im Rahmen der Pulverbeschichtung aufzubringen.

  Für all diejenigen, die ein Dekor benötigen, haben wir einen Nachrüst-Dekorsatz auf-
  gelegt. Dieser ist ~33cm lang und ~3,5cm hoch und fürs Unterrohr vorgesehen. Es gibt
  ihn in schwarz oder silber und ist im Fachhandel erhältlich.


  Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## onkel-benz (11. Oktober 2011)

vielen lieben dank für diese antwort. man lernt jeden tag neu dazu. dann schaue ich mal, wo sich der nächste drössiger händler befindet.

einen wunderschönen abend noch.

viele grüße micha


----------



## Bison (20. Juni 2012)

hi,
ich such für meinen superlight auch decals.
wo kann ich mir die denn bestellen? hab im netz nichts gefunden.
danke für eure antworten.


----------



## hollowtech2 (21. Juni 2012)

Hast PM


----------



## Bison (21. Juni 2012)

du bist spitze, danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karbonara (15. Juli 2012)

Hi,

habe mir ein gebrauchtes MT gekauft und möchte da die Decals ersetzen, da die alten speziell vom Vorbesitzer waren.
Gibt es da noch Aufkleber zu bestellen?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

mfg


----------



## Metrum (15. Juli 2012)

Moin!

Habe auch mal ne Frage bzw. Problem. Habe mir jetzt auch nen SL Rahmen gekauft und dachte mir dass mir die Dacals an den Sitzstreben zuviel sind und mach sie ab. War eigentlich kein Problem - nur - nun ist es da drunter lackschwarz!  Werden die Decals vor dem matt beschichten aufgeklebt?
Hätte ja eigentlich gern lackschwarze auf mattschwarzen Rahmen aber nur lackschwarze Balken sieht ja nun auch Gagge aus.

Grüße....


----------



## hollowtech2 (16. Juli 2012)

An dieser Stelle sei noch einmal auf meinen Beitrag (s.o. #7) hingewiesen...

Ergänzend möchte ich erwähnen:
Bei allen Rahmen / Bikes, die unser Haus mit dem Dekorsatz ab Werk verlassen,
sind die Decals UNTER LACK!
Die Basisfarbe ist immer glänzend, das matte oder glänzende Finish wird ausschließlich
durch den Klarlack erzeugt.

Und für alle diejenigen, die mit dem Gedanken spielen, ihren Rahmen zu entlacken,
bitte NIEMALS strahlen (Sand / Glasperlen, etc.). Dabei wird zu viel Material entfernt
und kann zu Stabilitätsverlust des Rahmens führen. Wir empfehlen ausdrücklich
die chemische Entlackung.

Ralf


----------



## Metrum (16. Juli 2012)

Moin Ralf!

Das mit dem zweifachen beschichten der Rahmen habe ich nun gestern auch schon in einem Beitrag erfahren und für mich sah es ja letztendlich auch schon danach aus nachdem die Aufkleber ab waren. Aber dafür dass sie UNTER Lack sind gingen sie super ab! 
Naja nun muss ich wohl entweder mal sehen was passiert wenn ich matt/klar drüber sprühe oder ich muss mir neue Aufkleber für die beiden Stellen basteln lassen.
Danke für die Info und beste Grüße....
Veikko


----------



## rene_ta (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

habe ein gebrauchtes Drössiger Fully erworben und möchte die Deals ersetzen weil sie stark verkratzt sind und sich inzwischen teilweise gelöst haben. Der Rahmen ist schwarz matt und die Decals sind grün.

Ich hab jetzt versucht, wie oben beschrieben, einen Fachhändler aufzusuchen um das "Nachrüstset" zu bestellen, allerdings scheint es laut Drössiger Webseite nur einen Fachhändler in meiner Nähe zu geben, der aber wohl kaum noch Drössiger Produkte anbietet.

Kann man die irgendwo online bestellen?

Danke!


----------



## hollowtech2 (23. Juli 2012)

Aus Beitrag #13 -#15 ergibt sich, daß man niemals die Decals ablösen sollte - auch nicht bei matten Rahmen,
es sei denn man hat vor, den Rahmen ohnehin entlacken (chemisch!!!) zu lassen und anschließend neu zu lackieren.

Das Ablösen der Dekore beschädigt die Klarlackschicht, egal ob´s matter oder glänzender Klarlack ist. 
Und ob dann unversehrte Dekore, die nachträglich auf die versaute Klarlackschicht geklebt werden, 
besser aussehen, darf jeder selbst entscheiden und nach eigenem Ermessen handeln.

Und bevor die Frage kommt: Nein, wir werden solche Rahmen nicht im Zuge von Garantie oder
Gewährleistung kostengünstig austauschen, falls der Rahmen nach dem Abkratzen der Dekore
nicht mehr gefällt. 


Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene_ta (23. Juli 2012)

Naja, die Klarlackschicht scheint ja nur hauchdünn zu sein, jedenfalls ist sie so dünn, dass sich die Decals teilweise schon selbst gelöst haben und an den Rändern entweder in Fetzen hängen oder bereits abgeblättert sind. 

Einen Schriftzug, der am schlimmsten aussah, habe ich bereits entfernt. Natürlich sieht man, dass unter dem Aufkleber kein Klarlack ist, aber es ist nicht so als ob der Klarlack aufbricht und abblättert. Vielmehr sieht es so aus als hätte man gewollt eine Fläche abgeklebt. In diese Fläche müsste man ja einen neuen unbeschädigten Aufkleber genau hineinkleben können. Ich glaube schon dass das besser aussehen dürfte als vorher mit dem zerfledderten Decal.

Nebenbei würde ich nicht im Traum daran denken, den Rahmen auf Garantie zurückgeben zu wollen nachdem ich die Decals abgeknibbelt habe. Das war ja auch gar nicht meine Frage, vielmehr ging es mir darum, die Ersatz-Decals online bestellen zu wollen.


Viele Grüße,
Rene


----------



## hollowtech2 (23. Juli 2012)

Hi Rene,

ich war jetzt auch nicht davon ausgegangen, daß Du eine Rekla für den abgeknibbelten Rahmen startest...

Allerdings kann ich bei dem Dekor wirklich nicht helfen. Neben den in Beitrag #7
benannten Gründen, macht dies auch technisch keinen Sinn.
Die Dekorsätze bekommen ihre endgültige Farbe erst durch den Einbrennvorgang im
Ofen, im Rahmen der Beschichtung. Die roten Dekore, z.B. sind vor dem Brennen
blaßrosa und darüber hinaus nicht resistent gegen Nässe und Abrieb.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## rene_ta (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Ralf,

verstehe, dann macht das natürlich keinen Sinn. Was hat es denn mit dem Nachrüst Dekorsatz auf sich, den Du in #7 erwähnst? Kann man den mal irgendwo sehen?
Vielleicht würde mir der ja auch helfen, ansonsten sehe ich ja fast wirklich nur die Alternative, entweder mit der Optik zu leben oder den Rahmen entlacken zu lassen sofern sich das kostenmäßig überhaupt lohnt.

Gruß,
Rene


----------



## Lampentraeger (2. August 2012)

Hi, 

habe günstig einen Drössiger Rahmen bekommen, da dieser aber leider ohne Dekor ist bin ich auf der Suche nach ein paar *Decals von Drössiger.
*Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus und freundliche Grüße Marc


----------



## hollowtech2 (2. August 2012)

...man lese vom Beginn des Themas an bis einschließlich Beitrag #7 und schon ist geholfen  


Beste Grüße
Ralle


----------



## Orlo (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebes Drössiger-Team,

was mir aus dem Thread bis hierher  nicht klar geworden ist: Kann man bei Euch einen älteren gebrauchten  Rahmen auch neu beschichten und aktuell dekorieren lassen? Meine Frau  hat einen XC-Rahmen von 2006, den möchten wir gerne auffrischen.

Bietet Ihr so einen Service an, oder muss ich da zu einem Spezialisten gehen? Falls ersteres der Fall ist, wie würde das ablaufen?

Freundliche Grüße,
Oliver


----------



## hollowtech2 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Oliver,

es ist nicht möglich, einen älteren Rahmen zum "Renovieren" bei uns einzureichen.

Das macht aus Kostengründen keinen Sinn, da der Rahmen erstens chemisch(!)
entlackt werden muß. Danach Lackier-Vorarbeiten und abschließend Pulvern in
2 Schichten. Wenn Du dann noch die Kosten für das hin- und herschicken hinzu
rechnest, dann kannst Du auch gleich einen neuen Rahmen kaufen. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Orlo (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ralf,

danke für die klare Antwort. Hatte gehofft, sie würde sich irgendwie besser anhören. Mal sehen, welche Lösung ich jetzt finde. 

Schönen Gruß und Euch ein schönes und erfolgreiches neues Geschäfts- und Radeljahr,
Oliver


----------



## maluch001 (21. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen wo man noch paar Ersatz Dekor von Drössiger?
Gruß


----------



## saturno (21. Juli 2014)

jbs bike / drössiger

http://www.jbs-trading.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

